
Ask HN: How to not be bored doing a similar project in my company? - randy_gilette
I&#x27;m in robotics, less than a year of experience.
My team worked on a project and we are almost finishing. My company sold the same technology to a competitor, so basically, we&#x27;re gonna do a similar product, with a big chance it&#x27;s gonna be the same (words from my manager).<p>I understand, it&#x27;s the best case for the company and it&#x27;s how a company grows but more selfishly, won&#x27;t I get bored ?
Of course I didn&#x27;t see every aspect of the project, of course I don&#x27;t know much compared to the whole but I&#x27;m afraid my manager will assign me at the same tasks, since I&#x27;ll be faster doing them.<p>I am always seeking challenges and this is how i don&#x27;t get bored. From my point of view, the only way to not be is to be fast enough to be on tasks that should be assign to colleagues having more knowledge. If I&#x27;m fast enough, they&#x27;ll may be busy and thus I&#x27;ll have the task assigned.<p>I feel I worry for nothing but I&#x27;m not sure. How can I make the best of this situation ?<p>Edit: there is a contract close, so we had to &quot;restart &quot;
======
ibizaman
Is it really exactly the same product? I mean same != identical. Even though,
maybe you could speak with your manager about the situation and how you feel
about it? Say that you want to learn new things and not be assigned the exact
same tasks.

~~~
randy_gilette
The software components will be identical at 90% (10% will be improvements)
and the hardware ones will be exactly identical with no doubt. I thought about
it a bit during the night and maybe the best I can ask to do is to make a
process of automatizing the creation of such project. I can learn, have a
complete new challenge and make it a win-win situation for me and the company

------
Nomentatus
Wow, the purchaser forgot to put in a non-compete clause, it would seem. You
could insist all the software be done in Rust this time... or get the company
to allow twenty percent of time for personal projects.

------
dudul
I don't get it. Why don't you sell the product you just finished to the new
customer, instead of re-doing it from scratch? Is there some sort of contract
clause or something?

~~~
randy_gilette
Yes, there is a contract clause for the product.

